
Ask HN: Service where I can ask questions to a local in a country? - indicud
I want to ask some questions to a local person in, say, Egypt. Is there such a service?
======
nwrk
Back in the old times. Was always fun chat with foreigns on Skype (was showing
country flag and city).

Nowadays, there is the website Facebook - Connect with friends and the world
around you ?

------
telesilla
Have you tried Reddit?

------
cynix
[https://hinative.com/](https://hinative.com/)

